# Private Medical Insurance



## soppik (Apr 30, 2012)

Can anyone recommend someone for private medical insurance? We are planning to stay in Cyprus for 6-12 months to start with. But understand that we need this out there as we won't be able to use e111 due to the length of our stay.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

If you read the NHS homepage about EHIC card as the name is now it states

"The NHS is a residence-based healthcare system. Therefore, once you have moved permanently away from the UK you are no longer entitled to medical treatment under normal NHS rules."

This must mean that if you only will stay 6-12 month it should be valid. But perhaps mean that once you apply for recidence then you are theated as left UK. But I am sure someone else on here can tell you


----------



## soppik (Apr 30, 2012)

soppik said:


> Can anyone recommend someone for private medical insurance? We are planning to stay in Cyprus for 6-12 months to start with. But understand that we need this out there as we won't be able to use e111 due to the length of our stay.


Please can anyone recommend who I can try for private medical insurance. Really appreciate some advice on this.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

we are with Prime (used to be called interlife)
They are located above Pop Life on the Debenhams roundabout in Paphos.


----------



## soppik (Apr 30, 2012)

Veronica said:


> we are with Prime (used to be called interlife)
> They are located above Pop Life on the Debenhams roundabout in Paphos.


Thanks Veronica do you know roughly how much they charge? Both me & my husband are 54 no health problems.


----------

